# Wago 750-841 und Berghof DC1000



## Thomas2012 (6 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin noch recht neu in der CoDeSys-Programmierung. Ich möchte einen Wago 750-841 Feldbuscontroller über Ethernet mit einen Berghof Dialogcontroller DC1000 verbinden. Dabei soll der Wago Feldbuscontroller seine IOs dem Dialogcontroller zur Verfügung stellen, als wäre er nur ein Feldbuskoppler. Wie muss ich nun beide Geräte mit Codesys konfigurieren bzw. programmieren? Ich werde aus dem Wago Handbuch zum 750-841 leider nicht schlau. Auch bei Google habe ich nichts passendes gefunden.

Gruß Thomas2012


----------



## WAGO (19 September 2012)

Hallo Thomas2012,

der WAGO Controller 750-841 unterstützt von Haus aus die Feldbusprotokolle Modbus/TCP und Ethernet/IP, ohne dass eine Programmierung möglich wäre. Nach einem kurzen Blick auf die Unterlagen von Berghof - die Kollegen von Berghof mögen das korrigieren, falls wir das missinterpretiert haben - unterstützt der Dialogcontroller (je nach Ausbau) ethernetseitig die Protokolle Profinet und EtherCat. Seriell werden CAN und Modbus/RTU unterstützt.

Damit passen die Produkte auf dem einfachen Weg nicht zusammen.

Es wäre also einfacher einen entsprechenden Feldbuskoppler einzusetzen. Mit dem WAGO 750-354 erhältst Du z.B. einen EtherCat-Koppler. Der 750-337 unterstützt beispielsweise CANopen. Die Auswahl des richtigen Produkts hängt also davon ab, was Du tun willst und welche Anforderungen Du an den Feldbus hast.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## Thomas2012 (19 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mich mittlerweile auch noch etwas umgesehen. Wie sieht es denn aus wenn ich beide Geräte über Ethernet/UDP kommunizieren lasse, so wie es in den beiden PDFs beschrieben ist? 

http://www.ipsta.de/download/automationstechnik/Kap12_Querkom.pdf
http://www.ipsta.de/download/freies/Folge_16.pdf

Da ich einfach nur die IOs des 750-841 für den DC1000 nutzen will und die Anwendung nicht Zeitkritisch ist, sollte das doch völlig ausreichen.
Nun ist die Frage ob beide Geräte das UDP-Protokoll unterstützen?

Gruß Thomas2012


----------

